# 9 month old Puppy lost weight



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Could it be possible that the scale at the pet store might have been 'off' and wasn't giving the proper weight? If he doesn't necessarily look and feel skinnier to you or you haven't noticed him eating a lot less it could that the scales were off on either one of your weighings...just a thought. Maybe you could try weighing him again and see what it comes up as. 

Hope that is all it is. Good luck!


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

MelMcGarry said:


> Could it be possible that the scale at the pet store might have been 'off' and wasn't giving the proper weight? If he doesn't necessarily look and feel skinnier to you or you haven't noticed him eating a lot less it could that the scales were off on either one of your weighings...just a thought. Maybe you could try weighing him again and see what it comes up as.
> 
> Hope that is all it is. Good luck!



I will try using another scale. I weighed him on the same scale both times, the one in the petsmart vet so I would assume it isn't the scale, but doesnt hurt to try another one. Thanks !


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Scales are not always calibrated correctly. We weighed Jaro at our Vet's scale and the next day at the Vet's scale where the puppy class was and they were different by more than a pound (on each of three occasions).


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

ssbon18 said:


> I will try using another scale. I weighed him on the same scale both times, the one in the petsmart vet so I would assume it isn't the scale, but doesnt hurt to try another one. Thanks !


 
You are welcome - I hope that is all it is. I just know that sometimes when I weigh myself at home I can get different weights in just a few minutes (never seems to go down for me though - LOL:


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

I have had good luck with kibble food without doing anything to it, but I know some people moisten it first before feeding. Others will mix wet food with dry to make it more enticing, and this worked well for me when one of my dogs was not feeling well and stopped eating for a few days. 

If this is the food you have always used and he has never seemed to have much of an appetite, maybe he just doesn't like it?


----------



## Rochester (Apr 6, 2010)

T Man said:


> If this is the food you have always used and he has never seemed to have much of an appetite, maybe he just doesn't like it?


That would be my guess. Also, he is only 9 months old. I think goldens tend to look skinny until they get a little older, i.e., 12-18 months, when they start filling out a little. From what you can see on the picture, he looks okay to me, but I would sure try some other dog foods to see if he might like something else. Our pup loves kibble. She gets Purina Pro Plan right now, which is what a lot of breeder feed to their dogs. Maybe you could borrow some cups of food from friends to see if your dog likes other brands of food better.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

If your pup has access to food all day that could be why he's choosing not to eat all of it. If you stick to mealtimes, and pick up any uneaten food until the next mealtime, he will learn to eat what you put down, if he leaves it, he loses it!

I always add some warm water to dry food before feeding as it releases the meaty smells. You can also add a little tinned or other wet food which will make it more interesting for him as others have suggested.

I'm sure it's just a fluke re the scales, but if you want him to eat and you're sure he doesn't mind the food, then the above will most likely work. They quite often start going off certain types of food at his age, maybe that's it.

Hope you manage to sort it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When goldens get very excited, like when they have found a really yukky smell, they will do that thing where it appears they are grinding their teeth, and the top of their heads does that shaky thing. The first time I saw Brady doing it, I got so scared.


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> When goldens get very excited, like when they have found a really yukky smell, they will do that thing where it appears they are grinding their teeth, and the top of their heads does that shaky thing. The first time I saw Brady doing it, I got so scared.


Glad to hear this is normal. This was worrying me as i've never seen that before.




In regards to the food, I have switched his dog food many times (maybe because most caused loose stools). He has been the same with all the dog foods. I also add we dog food, left over meat we have, etc on top of his food or just put water to encourage him to eat and helps a little but not by much. He still eats a little here and there throughout the day.


----------

